# Vertikaler JSeparator in FormLayout



## tobiaft (9. Mrz 2005)

HI!

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht einen vertikalen JSeparator in FormLayout darzustellen  :bahnhof: 


```
FormLayout panel2Layout = new FormLayout("pref","pref");
setLayout(panel2Layout);
CellConstraints cc = new CellConstraints();	
add(new JSeparator(JSeparator.VERTICAL), cc.xy(1,1));
```

Ein horizontaler wird wohl angezeigt. Ich habe schon diverse Sachen mit center, grow, fill und setColumnGroups versucht, aber leider ohn Erfolg.

Hätte jemand eine Idee??

Tobias


----------



## Guest (9. Mrz 2005)

ich hatte schon mal das selbe problem (damals mit nem GridBagLayout). ich weiß, das wolltest du jetzt nicht hören, aber ich habs auch nicht hinbekommen und wäre daher ebenfalls an ner lösung interessiert


----------



## Beni (9. Mrz 2005)

Versucht mal was mit "separator.setPreferredSize( new Dimension( 2, 10 ));" (die Zahlen sind willkürlich). Denn der JSeparator gibt als preferredSize 0/0 zurück. Und einige LayoutManager versuchen die Component so gut es geht dieser Grösse anzupassen.


----------



## tobiaft (10. Mrz 2005)

Geht auf jeden Fall fürs Erste wunderbar. Allerdings wollte ich den JSeparator unbedingt auf die Zeilenhöhe wachsen lassen, was mit der Dimension-Angabe ja nicht geht, da statisch.

Außerdem schaffe ich es irgendwie nicht den JSeparator horizontal im JPanel zu zentrieren ??


----------

